# Which is Your Future President ?



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy April Fools Day !


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I think maybe the joke is going to be on us.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like the old saying goes… A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Those three are better than the real three.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

I personally had the pleasure of meeting John McCain after he came back from being imprisioned in vietnam and have the greatest respect for him as a Vetran and an Honest person. The other two (what ever you call them) have no trac record in my book
"DeputyDawg"


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

OKie dokie … ya sure


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You've got way too much free time odie…....... but I do enjoy your posts! And by the way, I'm one of the dogs you were talking about. Keep 'em coming…..Arrrfff


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Truly funny picture, but I hope that we can put the fluff to the side and choose based on the issues. Do we want more of the same? Do we want change? Please vote for the issues you believe in rather than media fluff.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe if Hillary or Obama win I will move to Canada, or Mexico.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Odie,

You are really getting some mileage out of this date aren't you. 

Keep the post coming. I am enjoying this.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

That's the most accurate representation of the presidential race I've seen yet. Thanks Odie….now I'm depressed. j/k.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Pretty funny, Odie.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

There are far too many serious topics in this world … I vote for fun.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretzel, I'm afraid if either of those two win, you will not be able to tell the difference! Absolutely no offense meant to our northern brothers! Great photoshop job!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Odie for president: 2012!


----------



## AHolmes (Apr 2, 2008)

which one's Hillary?

JK!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Odie for president? Is he running on the crabby old man platform?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes ….. Brad and Blake will be my campaign managers …. GO ODIE !!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​
I'm having a hard time making up my mind !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

With your identity also … you keep changing.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk….


----------



## rb1 (Jun 2, 2007)

...more of a change, to the far left!! No thanks.
I thought the picture was pretty funny.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

Sadly there may be no place safe in the world, if McCain doesn't win. Kinda like a bad dream, only worse worser worserest u-pick


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't have any idea how the heck I missed this, but I'm choking from the laughter… LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wonder how Bush will be remembered by history


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Bush will be remembered much like Harry Truman, in my opinion, who was also hated back in the day, much like Bush is now. He did an unpopular, but necessary action in order to secure the world against tyranny in the future.

• 500 tons of uranium was just shipped out of Iraq - a leftover from the Hussein regime. What do you think he was going to do with that?

• We've decimated the insurgency in Iraq; troop deaths, as well as civilian casualties are way down.

• We've removed a bloody dictator, and installed a government selected by the people.

• We've established a beach-head of democracy in the black cauldron of the middle east.

While every soldier's life is valuable and important, we did all this with a loss of life of less than 5,000 in 5 years. An incredible feat, accomplished by our incredible military. Yet, many of our liberal friends think this is way too much. I wonder how they would have felt about supporting World War II which lasted 3 years and 8 months, in which we lost men at the rate of 300 per day? (416,000 total).

You can argue against the reason we got into this war; you can argue about the execution of the war under Rumsfeld. You can post doctored pictures of our President that make him look like a monster. You can send your over-emotional women to upset hearings and speechs; you can call the military murderers and protest their recruiting office in San Fran-sicko. But you can not argue that the world is better off without Saddam Hussein dead, a democracy being established in a theocratic hot-bed, the recovery of tons of uranium, the demolition of a terrorist group or the message to other petty dictators.

Our democratic and liberal friends said the troop surge wouldn't work; it did.

They said our military couldn't win in Iraq, that it was a quagmire, but we are.

They said we were in it just for the oil, yet we have not commandeered the wells, but protected them from terrorists.

They said we were just creating more terrorists, yet more terrorists are dead now than 5 years ago.

They said if we only make the Congress democratically controlled, they'd pull us out of Iraq right away - they didn't.

They said if we only make the Congress democratically controlled, they'd lower the price of gas - they didn't.

They said the Patriot act would allow widespread wiretapping abuse - yet not one case has been brought up.

So now you ask who she be elected the next President; well, let me ask the question - do you want the next man to lead the country a one-term senator, the most liberal one in all of Congress, but whom has wonderful oratory skills, or a decorated war hero, a man that has served in Congress for over a decade, who has demonstrated, to many of his party's chagrin, that he can work with people on the other side of the aisle?

Jeez, I can't decide.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

I think this meant to be humor - right?


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

No, not on my part.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this is a humorerous blog and I'm sure the photo was made to be funny. So was my short comment.

I'm not a politcal activist. I'm a lumberjock.

There are far too many serious topics in this world … I vote for fun.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, now THOSE were good! LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh poor Patrick, what you don't see is that Dan and I don't have a serious bone in our bodies when comes to LumberJocks. I try to keep my political views off of these pages. Most of the time I can ….....

*I'm voting the *********************************** ticket.*










*It's good to laugh …*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry, I came off a little strong on that, Odie. I guess I had just had enough of liberal viewpoints lately, and that picture broke the camel's back.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

That pic of Bush is real right!!
I'm voting for the *********************************** guy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WHO?*


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

COOL Pants


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Odie but I will leave it there.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone notice Odie has posts that last forever? 
I think we should vote him in as poster boy!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie has skills ! Skills. ... lumberjocks skills and woodworking skills.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

*"Barack, I am your FATHER!"*


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Patrick,
I seem to have read your rantings elswhere about this not being the place for political rantings, or jokes, perhaps this is why you feel so strongly for McCain, you both flip flop your positions.
I thought up till the point of reading your rant that this was a good thread that Odie had going.
Thanks,


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Third generation Bush for president*










Steve, glad you could join us for the shorter posts.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*EdC*, if I've said that, and I doubt it, I don't remember it. And flip-flop? I'm not really hot for McCain, like some people are for the Messiah - aka Barack Obama, but THAT guys is the flip flopper. Of course, the liberal media says, he is just becoming "enlightened". LOL. McCain flip flops, Obama finds "enlightenment". Crazy.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks, Steve….I feel much better now…..ahhhhhhh


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie
That is the ugliest baby I have ever seen. Scary ugly.
DAN


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Scary,ugly, dangerous and has more hair than the one holding him or it!!!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Pashley- LOL!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Oh, all of you, chew on this.*










Yea, Odie's bad ….......


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I actually thought she was attractive…yes, I love women with some "meat on their bones". But given her history…God, I could never kiss her!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sick, sick, sick humor ... never had the nerve to post the-presidential-mouth one … thats why I keep coming back >grin<


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, I've stayed out of this thread as long as I could.

Odie, with that Monica button post you are officially even more irreverent than me.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL… Charlie, I think you're giving him a compliment!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Charley, I had to look up the meaning of that one. Thanks for the compliment …. we bad !!!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Yet another B.O. support poster:


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Or, it could have been.*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

YIKES!!! Looks like a Billary to me….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​
More fun then a barrel of monkeys


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Now we're on a roll*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BUSH BABY, BUSH BABY ….


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is the bush?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH?*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hooper Sam*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I think someone ought to Photoshop up a picture of B.O. in a white robe and sandals…since the left believe this one-term inexperienced senator is the Messiah.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This has got to hurt

only in the u.s.a

'Bush' sewage plant proposal makes ballot

Measure would negatively commemorate president by renaming plant

link to story


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Barr is not that bad, honestly, and I'm a conservative.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Alfred for President*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Since someone requested it:


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*She's got a crush on Obama*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck in the erections, you all, you all, you all. LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

THANKS Grumpy …. we need luck! and common sense. ... It's rare…................


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know what's in the wind Jocks but Condoleezza Rice has been sent down 'under' for lunch & a quick visit. Is this a junket before retirement?


> ?


. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

so as an english man i'd like to know who you guys think will win the vote all we hear about is OBAMA do you think your going to get your first black president

pommy


----------



## LoneRider (May 6, 2008)

Okay I'll bite, it appears Marxism, socialism and pandering to Muslim extremists has worked for France and the UK, so well, we are thinking we will give it a try….

As a member of the mid to upper middle class, Obama represents chance I can not afford.

cheers,
Tom


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*SCARY*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*NEED I SAY MORE?*










*CHANGE ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

I think humor is the best way to approach this for sure. Take it any other way and someone's gonna get mad. However if you want to join me for lunch some Friday I've got the perfect venue to chat about it...

Feel free to stop in sometime for "Dirty Hippy Music Night" or our farewell "Drink a Busch for Bush" party…


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Tim, that place looks like fun.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

And it came to pass, in the eighth year of the reign of the evil Bush the Younger (The Ignorant), when the whole land from the Arabian desert to the shores of the Great Lakes had been laid barren, that a Child appeared in the wilderness.

The Child was blessed in looks and intellect. Scion of a simple family, offspring of a miraculous union, grandson of a typical white person and an African peasant. And yea, as he grew, the Child walked in the path of righteousness, with only the occasional detour into the odd weed and a little blow.

When he was twelve years old, they found him in the temple in the City of Chicago, arguing the finer points of community organisation with the Prophet Jeremiah and the Elders. And the Elders were astonished at what they heard and said among themselves: "Verily, who is this Child that he opens our hearts and minds to the audacity of hope?"
Background

In the great Battles of Caucus and Primary he smote the conniving Hillary, wife of the deposed King Bill the Priapic and their barbarian hordes of Working Class Whites.

And so it was, in the fullness of time, before the harvest month of the appointed year, the Child ventured forth - for the first time - to bring the light unto all the world.

He travelled fleet of foot and light of camel, with a small retinue that consisted only of his loyal disciples from the tribe of the Media. He ventured first to the land of the Hindu Kush, where the

Taleban had harboured the viper of al-Qaeda in their bosom, raining terror on all the world.

And the Child spake and the tribes of Nato immediately loosed the Caveats that had previously bound them. And in the great battle that ensued the forces of the light were triumphant. For as long as the Child stood with his arms raised aloft, the enemy suffered great blows and the threat of terror was no more.

From there he went forth to Mesopotamia where he was received by the great ruler al-Maliki, and al-Maliki spake unto him and blessed his Sixteen Month Troop Withdrawal Plan even as the imperial warrior Petraeus tried to destroy it.

And lo, in Mesopotamia, a miracle occurred. Even though the Great Surge of Armour that the evil Bush had ordered had been a terrible mistake, a waste of vital military resources and doomed to end in disaster, the Child's very presence suddenly brought forth a great victory for the forces of the light.

And the Persians, who saw all this and were greatly fearful, longed to speak with the Child and saw that the Child was the bringer of peace. At the mention of his name they quickly laid aside their intrigues and beat their uranium swords into civil nuclear energy ploughshares.

From there the Child went up to the city of Jerusalem, and entered through the gate seated on an ass. The crowds of network anchors who had followed him from afar cheered "Hosanna" and waved great palm fronds and strewed them at his feet.

In Jerusalem and in surrounding Palestine, the Child spake to the Hebrews and the Arabs, as the Scripture had foretold. And in an instant, the lion lay down with the lamb, and the Israelites and Ishmaelites ended their long enmity and lived for ever after in peace.

As word spread throughout the land about the Child's wondrous works, peoples from all over flocked to hear him; Hittites and Abbasids; Obamacons and McCainiacs; Cameroonians and Blairites.

And they told of strange and wondrous things that greeted the news of the Child's journey. Around the world, global temperatures began to decline, and the ocean levels fell and the great warming was over.

The Great Prophet Algore of Nobel and Oscar, who many had believed was the anointed one, smiled and told his followers that the Child was the one generations had been waiting for.

And there were other wonderful signs. In the city of the Street at the Wall, spreads on interbank interest rates dropped like manna from Heaven and rates on credit default swaps fell to the ground as dead birds from the almond tree, and the people who had lived in foreclosure were able to borrow again.

Black gold gushed from the ground at prices well below $140 per barrel. In hospitals across the land the sick were cured even though they were uninsured. And all because the Child had pronounced it.

And this is the testimony of one who speaks the truth and bears witness to the truth so that you might believe. And he knows it is the truth for he saw it all on CNN and the BBC and in the pages of The New York Times.

Then the Child ventured forth from Israel and Palestine and stepped onto the shores of the Old Continent. In the land of Queen Angela of Merkel, vast multitudes gathered to hear his voice, and he preached to them at length.

But when he had finished speaking his disciples told him the crowd was hungry, for they had had nothing to eat all the hours they had waited for him.

And so the Child told his disciples to fetch some food but all they had was five loaves and a couple of frankfurters. So he took the bread and the frankfurters and blessed them and told his disciples to feed the multitudes. And when all had eaten their fill, the scraps filled twelve baskets.

Thence he travelled west to Mount Sarkozy. Even the beauteous Princess Carla of the tribe of the Bruni was struck by awe and she was great in love with the Child, but he was tempted not.

On the Seventh Day he walked across the Channel of the Angles to the ancient land of the hooligans. There he was welcomed with open arms by the once great prophet Blair and his successor, Gordon the Leper, and his successor, David the Golden One.

And suddenly, with the men appeared the archangel Gabriel and the whole host of the heavenly choir, ranks of cherubim and seraphim, all praising God and singing: "Yes, We Can."


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Patrick he scares me to death, but you're consumed.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Odie,* I don't think Obama is the anti-christ, I just disagree with his highly-liberal policies and his vast lack of experience. He's probably a nice guy in person.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*STUPID TRUMPS NICE EVERY TIME*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

how to build a better BUSH …. link


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Dan, I'm just guessing you're a NObama fan?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Might as well keep on guessing, cause I'll never tell >grin<


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*HI I'm Back !*


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Joero (Jun 25, 2008)

How in God's name did we go from Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln, Roosevelt, Carter,
etc, etc, etc, to 
Barack Hussein Obama..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/same_********************_different_asshole_by_pdet.jpg


















​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*CHANGE ?*


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Gorak (Aug 8, 2008)

US politics makes me happy to be Canadian and watch the insanity from the sideliines. LOL.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This train has gone off the track.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG, Dan, you wanna make me hurl?! Damn, that's ugly.

So, Dan, just wondering, why do you want a one-term senator with less than 150 days of "experience" leading the free world versus a decorated military veteran with over 20 years experience?

I'm just wondering….LOL !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I think one of them well screw it up by picking a goofy VP. Maybe both.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, the VP pick is what I'm waiting for next. I like that McCain pic you just posted!

BTW,, I created a new topic, How Bush is Like Batman last night, obviously a pro-Bush thing - and it was removed because ""From the Posting Rules: "Don't discuss politics and religion, unless it is directly related to woodworking.""

Well, what the heck is this thread then? Or do we have an anti-Bush agenda here too? I hope not, but if you are going to make a rule, I think it should apply to all. Not to be a jerk, but …..you see what I mean?


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Regarding John Edwards,* what a dog! And no, I'm not bashing him because he's a Democrat - I'd do it to anyone that cheats on his terminally ill wife, lies about it, and goes on this high moral platform while running for President!

Even for a guy, this guy's a dog.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*DAN FOR PRESIDENT*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Humor is what humor does. A lumberjock is what a lumberjock does. Keep it light, keep it simple and keep on smiling. This is a humorus blog.

I'm not a politcal activist. I'm a lumberjock.

There are far too many serious topics in this world … I vote for fun.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

McCain would do very well with a surprise pick …. Rice.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I like that one, Dan. I wonder what the same kinda thing for Obama would look like? I'm guessing something like a man shining the shoes of a terrorist? I'm thinking pandering here…. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*DUDES!*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

No, that ain't it!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OH-MY*


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

You guys are killing me with those pics


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't wait till November.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie that is the best yet !































































































































​


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*ODIE FOR PRESIDENT*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now there is an idea unknownwoodworker.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jimmy Carter is a woodworker ! Can't make fun of him ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JimKing201 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dan, Dan, Dan, Dan, Dan.

I'm new here, and you're murdering me! And that unknownwood guy, Odie, pashley and the rest, what's going on here? Does everyone here have a freak side???
I joined this site to….um….ah… 
Well, I joined. That I know for sure!!!!

LMFAOROF, Jim.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I must say that I feel strongly both ways. No, I mean that I don't feel strongly either way.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*YOU GUYS GET IT ALRIGHT … WE'RE HERE TO HAVE FUN !*

Here's me typing ….....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*DAN FOR PRESIDENT*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

unknown woodworker for PRESIDENT


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*So does this mean all you have to do is have a table saw accident to become president? "Bag Boy" your too much!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This one is scary funny !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Scary funny is right !

Here's another …..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

odie , i cant imagine you lettin grumpy beat you to that healthcare thread ! lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

No spoofs for Palin yet !!!
































































​


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Something I made! Eat this, DAN! LOL


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Pashley, Where's Barbara Bug Eyed pot bellied BUSH?
Ann Coulter , There is something to be proud of !
Cindy Mc Cain looks like Frankenstien on Botox


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, you jealous fool, Barabara Bush is 82, Ann Coulter is hot, and so is Cindy McCain - for 54.

Let's see, on the liberal side, we have…um, Helen Thomas, Barbara Streisand and Susan Estrich? Hillary? Should I continue?

Thought not.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea just goes to show what your kinds priority is!
Do you watch American Idol, I'll bet you do.
No hope for America!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I know, Palin is HOT.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Found a little Sarah Palin humor on another internet blog:

There are lots of trees in Alaska. Old growth timber. Lots of oil too.

How you can tell that Sarah Palin is from Alaska:

Sarah Palin knows how to skin a moose with a penknife.
Sarah Palin wrote a Caribou recipe book.
Sarah Palin calls "Baked Alaska" "Baked Here." 
Sarah Palin know which leaves are safe to use for toilet paper.
Sarah Palin rides to the Governor's mansion on a stretch snowmobile.
Sarah Palin has waffle soles on her high heels.
Sarah Palin has three pairs of formal waders.
If you ask Sarah Palin what the four seasons in Alaska are she will tell you that they're Early Winter, Winter, Late Winter and Road Repair.
Sarah Palin's customized snowblower can do 60 on fresh snow.
Sarah Palin keeps her cosmetics in her hunting bag.

Sarah Palin decided to teach John McCain ice fishing. They went out on the lake and she showed him how to carve a hole in the ice so they could get started. To her surprise, John turned out to be a great fisherman. He pulled in fish after fish while Sarah couldn't even get a nibble. She decided that John must have a secret fishing technigue and asked him if he would share it with her. John's muffled reply was completely indecipherable so Sarah ask him to repeat himself. John spat into the worm bucket and clearly announced, "You have to keep the bait warm."

Barack Obama asked Sarah Palin if she ever hunted poor defenseless penguins. Sarah Palin patiently explained to Obama that penguins live in Antarctica, not in Alaska. Obama defensively sputtered, "Uh, uh, uh… I was thinking of the 57th state."


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I know why Libs don't like Palin, Dan. She brought herself up thru the ranks without any help from a government entitlement program or affirmative action measures…in other words, she did it on her own merit and fortitude.

See, people can do it!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

picture removed


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

picture removed


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This thread has really become disgusting.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

The photo below captures a disturbing trend that is beginning to affect wildlife in the USA. Animals that were formerly self-sufficient are now showing signs of belonging to the Democratic Party…as they have apparently learned to just sit and wait for the government to step in and provide for their care and sustenance.










*Wow, this is still going?*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*mrtrim, knock off the porn, will ya? There are literally young teens on LJ!*


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

first pashly i havent posted any porn. if you dont know what porn is ill email you some of my favorite links .
no i think it jusst didnt fall in line with your personal political views , something youve been throwing around on l j for a while now and i might add not many want to hear about . this thread was started as people poking fun at politicians . youve made several attempts at turning it into a political debate . well you didnt have much success here so you went to the healthcare thread and started throwing around more crap . still i guess not satisfied you started your own election thread im gonna go on memory here so forgive me if i make a mistake ,
you started off by a couple statements about the election innocent enuff , you wernt choosing sides and the statments wernt inflammatory or even debateable . since that didnt get any disagreement you raised the bar a bit in your first comment . you chose sides and thru in a little dig about the other side being lawyers . now it quite debateable and a little inflammatory as well , still no debate . well then your next post you raise the bar even higher by stateing something about arent lawyers and liars the same thing more debateable , more inflammatory . i might add right here that we do have some lj brothers that are lawyers . so pashly you are your own best example of why we dont discuss politics here . and as is typical of know it alls your pointing at garbage in my back yard . when your effort really needs to be cleaning your own . you can make whatever reply youd like just bear in mind i wont be reading it , im not getting sucked into any of your crap wars


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Where on earth do you all find time to make or lookup these pictures, they are hilarious,
I think we all should get back to the wood shop, Christmas is almost here, Santa needs his Elves.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*mrtrim* I can't see a problem with talking about politics - it's a part of my, and just about everyone's life. Comments I've made have not been "inflammatory" - if you want to see inflammatory, go to liberal blogs, like the Daily Kos, and you'll see it. Total anarchy.

And yes, you did post softcore porn, and you should be ashamed of yourself. We DO have teens on here you know! Looks like someone agreed with me and removed them! Can't we keep this a half-way decent site, with no half-dressed woman and swearing? I for one would like to see that - there's so much of it on the internet, it's nice to find a place like this without it.

And as far as lawyers - I don't think you'll find many people objecting to the jokes I made about them, nor the true anecdotes I stated. If any lawyers out there wanna come back on me, fine, I'll deal with them.

Now, maybe I have gotten a bit too serious on this - and other threads; but I think we men do have opinions on politics, and health care, and jeez, even wood projects, and the Coffee Lounge is a great place to talk about them…at least I think so. But I haven't been assailing anyone, I haven't been vulgar, nor snide. I've tried to argue my points clearly and without anger. If you can't argue against me, then I guess you're on my side


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks mrtrim,

That other thread has turned into the pashly preach show with the usual suspects chiming in.

Now lets get on with the fun.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Fair and balanced, Chico. Odie, thats great too. Lately even the local coyotes are getting bolder in looking for a handout.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

It's funny, *TomK,* I bet those guys would be the first to jump on the "diversity" bandwagon. I'm sure they don't mind extending that sentiment to a bulletin board. I have no bad blood towards those guys; hey, they are woodworkers, how bad can they be! LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*GENTLEMEN PLEASE* This forum topic was started to laugh at politicians …. ALL of them! It's easy to make fun of all of them.

pashley, you've been asked to tone it down (by me) a little and lighten up. Please, I'm asking again, please tone it down a bit. We don't come here to be preached at.

Ah Mrtrim, I love your humor, but you do push the envelope on occasion.

*OK, Now back to it ….. I've been saving this one.*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry *Odie,* I guess I get carried away a bit. I actually thought the pic above with the big-chested blonde sitting on the old man's lap (referring to McCain / Palin) was a hoot!

Maybe I should just start a conservative blog, or something! I'm the outspoken type, and need to vent once in a while.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

You gotta love America! Where else can you heap insult upon injury and serve it up with a steaming cup of libel and not be in fear of death? Only in a truly free land. Gaia bless America!

always,
J.C.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

We collect large 1960's ceramic toads and display them on our front porch. .... thought this one was especially clever.



another fun one


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Dan,* i like those last few pics; especially the one with Al Gore as the Wicked Witch.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Al Gore creating a new energy source.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Rudy Rudy Rudy …. where is he now ?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*EAT THIS AL GORE*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

and let the FUN begin !!!


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*CARL, that is perfect … you get it!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

It's great to see you guys are still enjoying yourselves. Where do you guys get all of those photos?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello All

got this email from a good friend from Manchester, Tennessee.

Subject: Fw: Whether you are a Democrat or a Republican…..

Subject: WALKING EAGLE

Whether you are a Democrat or a Republican, you might enjoy reading this…

Senator BARACK OBAMA was invited to address a major gathering of the American Indian Nation two weeks ago in upstate New York.

HE spoke for almost an hour on HIS future plans for increasing every Native American's present standard of living, should HE one day become the President. HE referred to his career as a Senator, how he had signed 'YES' for every Indian issue that came to his desk for approval. Although the Senator was vague on the details of his plan, he seemed most enthusiastic about his future ideas for helping his 'red sisters and brothers'.

At the conclusion of his speech, the Tribes presented the Senator with a plaque inscribed with his new Indian name - Walking Eagle. The proud Senator then departed in his motorcade, waving to the crowds.

A news reporter later inquired to the group of chiefs of how they came to select the new name given to the Senator. They explained that Walking Eagle is the name given to a bird so full of poop it can no longer fly …. also said that McCain was given a similar name when he visited the previous week. .... Grey Walking Eagle


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Pashley said we did all this with a loss of life of less than 5,000 in 5 years. An incredible feat, accomplished by our incredible military.
pashley the whole world apart from you knows that there have been hundreds of thousands dead not five god considers all of the lives lost to be wrong


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

...and millions of dead under Saddam Husein.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Humor is what humor does. A lumberjock is what a lumberjock does. Keep it light, keep it simple and keep on smiling. This is a humorus blog.

I'm not a politcal activist. I'm a lumberjock.

There are far too many serious topics in this world … I vote for fun.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL Dan,

What's he looking at?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*THANK YOU DAN !* Let's keep it light guys ….......


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I think that whomever you are voting for (or not even voting at all), you have to acknowledge that this race is the most interesting race of all time.

Not to mention the most historic - either the first black president (one could argue multi-racial), or the first female V.P. will be elected.

I think I can speak for just about everyone, when I say I hope this race is not too close, where we have a lingering ambiguity on over who actually won the race, fostering distrust and animosity. We've seen that in the last two elections. Whomever wins, I hope it's by a clear margin, say 5% or more!

Lastly, let's hope that the next president elected will make, as a top priority, that every American has a workshop in his or her home! Only then will we see prosperity, peace and harmony in America. Can I get an "Amen"?!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## LAC14903 (Jul 14, 2008)

way to go-Just Vote-no mater who wins , someone will loose lets hope its not us


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

John Galt


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*It's illogical*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I couldn't help myself … I just found this.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Cruise ship "Hope" has run aground! Ran into the infamous Sarah Palin reef!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*SQUARE OFF*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jonboon (Dec 11, 2007)

The only choice for change is the choice for smaller government and there is only one party that will deliver smaller government. The Libertarian Party.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Your choices - for 2008*

*LAWYERS …....*










*NOT LAWYERS …......*










*NOW WASN'T THAT EASY ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm being told to tone it down …. guess I change sides again




























​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

<a href="http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/?action=view&current=Russia_by_slizerone.jpg" target="_blank">

























​
*think about it*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*LET'S LOOK BACK … SHALL WE …*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*This is something that my brother-in-law sent me. It belongs here!*

Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic
hunters/gatherers.
They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the
coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter.

The two most important events in all of history were:

1. The invention of beer, and
2. The invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the
beer, and the beer to the man.

These facts formed the foundation of modern civilization and together were
the
catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups:

1. Liberals
2. Conservatives.

Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of
agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet,
so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be
invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were
formed.

Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to BBQ at night while

they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the
Conservative movement.

Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off
the
conservatives by showing up for the nightly BBQ's and doing the sewing,
fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal
movement.

Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became
known
as girlie-men.

Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the
invention of group therapy and group hugs, the evolution of the Hollywood
actor, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide all the
meat and beer that conservatives provided.

Over the years, Conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most
powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by
the jackass.

Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white
wine
or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well
done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare. Another
interesting evolutionary side note: most of liberal women have higher
testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury
attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are
liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't
fair to make the pitcher also bat.

Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for
their women.
Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks,
construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate
executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works
productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who
want to work for a living.

Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and
decide
what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more
enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in
Europe when conservatives were coming to America .
They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of
trying to get more for nothing.

Here ends today's lesson in world history…....

It should be noted that a liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily
respond to the above before forwarding it.

A conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of the absolute truth
of this history that it will be forwarded immediately to other true
believers, and to more liberals…just to yank their
chain.

Have a great day!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Whoa Odie, You have outdone yourself AGAIN. I love this thread but I will not add a thing to it except Hi everybody!!! I always seem to get in a lot of hot water when I talk politics!
PEACE!!!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Allison, we're not talking politics … we're making fun of them*










*WHAT A DOLL*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I like the Pied Piper one. LOL


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that's funny….


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very entertaining Odie.
Whoever you Americans pick, don't pick a *Fencepost Turtle*

When you see a turtle balanced on top of a fencepost:
you know he didn't get up there by himself; 
you can see he definitely doesn't belong up there; 
he doesn't know what to do while he is up there; 
AND
He doesn't know how to get down.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*And let's have a big helping*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DAN, you never disappoint.*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*FOUND … A pig with lipstick*


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

*Ready to Lead?*



*I Don't Think So*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey ChicoWoodnut, I thought this race was McCain and Obama! But if it was Palin and Obama…which one would you want to look at for the next 4 years? LOL!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Obama ready to lead … I don't think so.*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL! Love that one, Odie.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

*+*



*=*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing to do with me Dan


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder what kind of gas is in that truck ? Methane or just hot air ?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a pump truck. It pumps water out of utility manholes or sewage out of septic tanks. Ah, what a life.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You got it Odie.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Grumpy,

I worked for the telephone company in the Lake Tahoe Basin. The powers to be did not want the water from our manholes pumped onto the street where it would then run into the lake. It was just ground water that seeped into our duct structure. So we hire these guys in the pump trucks to pump the holes and go dump it outside of the lake basin.

Also, there was a septic pump outfit that pumped my system before I hooked up to sewer. They used the same damn trucks.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

ODIE,
I FOUND THOSE MISSING DENTURES, STEVE HAD THEM


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Grumpy, Steve had the teeth, but she had the cookies.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Who ever made this one has real talent !



this one is just sick humor …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LOOK OUT, HISTORY MIGHT BE REPEATING ITSELF.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

History is repeating itself.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Y'all ain't right! D


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DAN, you've been busy.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Past and future governments … they're all the same!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, you've been busy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wonder whaaat ARNOLD is theenking ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*GO AHEAD, MAKE MY DAY*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

THAT IS ONE UGLY DOOD


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Pretty blue eyes though


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

HOW ABOUT DAME EDNA


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it was Richard Pryor, "Vote none of the above". Won't get on my stump here, however. I like a lot of both and dislike a lot of both. Suppose that will never change. Regardless, I'm not passionate about November.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I think to maintain his Maverick Image, John McCain will have to become a secret Muslim.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

"Republicans have cause to be disappointed by last night: As everyone says, Obama wins by not losing. He looks more and more as if he's already the president, while McCain prowling the stage seeking to "connect" looks more and more like Yosemite Sam after the dynamite failed to go off."

Mark Steyn writing at National Review Online


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife said he looked like he had a close hanger under his coat …. and was surprised at his coarse breathing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*VOTE FOR ME!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

too late … he's DEAD, someone hung 'em


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/********************_McCain_by_AwalkingModification.jpg






















































​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan you've been busy while I was in an RV park. The connection was so slow, it took 10 minutes to load this page.*










*DO I LOOK CONFUSED ABOUT THIS ELECTION ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..

..

..

photo tells it all


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*WOW Odie, this thing is taking as long to load as your dogs topic. Happy 200 days since this was first posted.*


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*LumberJock WoodFroe Maple*;









"....wood for all and all for wood…." 
"....no-bailouts, but I offer wood-out…." 
"....all major-minor-independent parties excepted for working with wood…." 
"....no-separation of wood species as all wood is worth working for common good woodworking projects…." 
" woodworking opinions well-come as I promise to take your word-woods as our established demotic currency of exchange…."

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
WoodFroe Maple


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

FRANK for president !!


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Frank's got more common sense than the demean himself to that low position.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Frank and Bag Boy, Thank you for waiting soo long for this topic to come up. It just took me 4 minutes.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

took me less then a minute … hmmmm


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

I wanted to contribute to the humor: http://www.palinaspresident.us/

Updated daily until November 4th!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*DANCING WITH THE STARS*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Barry, this is supposed to be funny, and that's not funny.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

SARAH PALIN COSTUME


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Grumpy, is that you ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, how did you guess. My disguise has been blown.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I must admit, the hammer does confuse me.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I just like the hammer. It is my my favorite. >grin<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

The Hammer, that's me!!!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'll keep my guns, my freedom, and my money - You keep the CHANGE !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

PALIN JOKE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Whoever you pick Jocks, select one for prosperity and world peace. We will be watching with interest. don't forget to vote you-all.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the *DEAD HEAD* button best !!
































































​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Being a former telephone company employee and Member of a UNION …. OBAMA scares me to death !!!*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Being a former telephone company employee and Member of a UNION …. OBAMA scares me to death !!!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

both scare me a little bit …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks DAN, I can watch it all from here.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

McCains ahead 55 to 45


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone remember the Keating Five? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keating_five


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This man makes me wish George Bush the best of health.

...
...
...


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

odie

i have watched this link since you started it and i have laughed so much but i have a question is obama that bad cos we all know when you guys there get a cough we over the pond get a bloody cold and looking at what has been said im worried for my family

thanks

pommy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

no worries pommy … the world is a cheery place


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Rosie as Hell as I see it …. NOT!*


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

One sunny day in January, 2009 an old man approached the White House 
> from Across Pennsylvania Avenue , where he'd been sitting on a park 
> bench.
> 
> He spoke to the U.S. Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to 
> go in and meet with President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine looked at the man and said, "Sir, Mr. Bush is no longer 
> president and no longer resides here." 
> 
> The old man said, "Okay" and walked away.
> 
> The following day, the same man approached the White House and said to 
> the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine again told the man, "Sir, as I said yesterday, Mr. Bush is 
> no longer president and no longer resides here." 
> 
> The man thanked him and, again, just walked away.
> 
> The third day, the same man approached the White House and spoke to 
> the very same U.S. Marine, saying "I would like to go in and meet with 
> President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the man 
> and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here 
> asking to speak to Mr. Bush. I've told you already that Mr. Bush is 
> no longer the president and no longer resides here. Don't you 
> understand?" 
> 
> The old man looked at the Marine and said, "Oh, I understand. I just 
> love hearing it." 
> 
> The Marine snapped to attention, saluted, and said, "See you tomorrow, 
> Sir." 
>


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

One sunny day in January, 2009 an old man approached the White House 
> from Across Pennsylvania Avenue , where he'd been sitting on a park 
> bench.
> 
> He spoke to the U.S. Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to 
> go in and meet with President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine looked at the man and said, "Sir, Mr. Bush is no longer 
> president and no longer resides here." 
> 
> The old man said, "Okay" and walked away.
> 
> The following day, the same man approached the White House and said to 
> the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine again told the man, "Sir, as I said yesterday, Mr. Bush is 
> no longer president and no longer resides here." 
> 
> The man thanked him and, again, just walked away.
> 
> The third day, the same man approached the White House and spoke to 
> the very same U.S. Marine, saying "I would like to go in and meet with 
> President Bush." 
> 
> The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the man 
> and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here 
> asking to speak to Mr. Bush. I've told you already that Mr. Bush is 
> no longer the president and no longer resides here. Don't you 
> understand?" 
> 
> The old man looked at the Marine and said, "Oh, I understand. I just 
> love hearing it." 
> 
> The Marine snapped to attention, saluted, and said, "See you tomorrow, 
> Sir." 
>


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Help with the bail-out … FOR RENT … Obama doesn't need it*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Which Beatles Song are they singing ?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

First, Dan I'm having a brain f _ and can't get it.

*You would think during a photo-op one could pay a little more attention.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

the Rubber band is singing … I want to hold your hand … from rubber soul album

i know it is sick … but what the heck, can't always be more then a little bit funny around-here.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

GOT IT.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*BE HAPPY !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/obama humor/4988d5a2.pbw


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan, you got a new toy … slideshow?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie … BUSH looks happy !

,,,
,,
..
//
,,
..
///
ll
,,
..
..
..


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*He is happy, he just let one go!*

What happened to your photobucket above?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ODIE takes awhile to load … the slide show can be a pig on transfer speed.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dan, that is perfect. Does that have an address I can steal?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/f0b49946.pbw


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WHO FARTED ?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The George W. Bush Presidential Library

Dear Fellow Constituent:

The George W. Bush Presidential Library is now in the planning
stages and accepting donations.

The Library will include:

1. The Hurricane Katrina Room, which is still under construction.
2. The Alberto Gonzales Room, where you won't be able to remember
anything.
3. The Texas Air National Guard Room, where you don't even have to
show up.
4. The Walter Reed Hospital Room, where they don't let you in.
5. The Guantanamo Bay Room, where they don't let you out.
6. The Weapons of Mass Destruction Room, which no one has been able
to find.
7. The National Debt Room, which is huge and has no ceiling.
8. The Tax Cut Room, with entry only to the wealthy.
9. The Economy Room, which is in the toilet.
10. The Iraq War Room. (After you complete your first visit, they make
you go back for a second, third, fourth, and sometimes fifth visit.)
11. The Dick Cheney Room, in the famous undisclosed location, complete
with shooting gallery.
12. The Environmental Conservation Room, still empty.
13. The Supreme Court Gift Shop, where you can buy an election.
14. The Airport Men's Room, where you can meet some of your favorite
Republican Senators.
15. The Decider Room, complete with dart board, magic
8-ball, Ouija
board, dice, coins and straws.

Note: The library will feature an electron microscope to help you
locate and view the President's accomplishments.
The library will also include many famous Quotes by George W. Bush:

1. 'The vast majority of our imports come from outside the country.'
2. 'If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure.'
3. 'Republicans understand the importance of bondage between a mother
and child.'
4. 'No senior citizen should ever have to choose between prescription
drugs and medicine.'
5. 'I believe we are on an irreversible trend toward more freedom and
democracy - but that could change.'
6. 'One word sums up probably the responsibility of any Governor,
and that one word is 'to be prepared'.'
7. 'Verbosity leads to unclear, inarticulate things.'
8. 'I have made good judgments in the past. I have made good
judgments in the future.'
9. 'The future will be better tomorrow.'
10. 'We're going to have the best educated American people in the
world..'
11. 'One of the great things about books is sometimes there are some
fantastic pictures.' (during an education photo-op)
12. 'Illegitimacy is something we should talk about in terms of not
having it.'
13. 'We are ready for any unforeseen event that may or may not occur.'
14. 'It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the
impurities in our air and=2
0water that are doing it.'
15. 'I stand by all the misstatements that I've made.'...George W. Bush
to Sam Donaldson

PLEASE GIVE GENEROUSLY!
Sincerely,
Jack Abramoff, Co-Chair
G.W. Bush Library Board of Directors


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

